# "Choctaw Bass" discovered



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Good read don't know if I have ever caught one but pretty interesting.

http://www.outdoorchannel.com/article.aspx?id=14432&articletype=article#

anyone ever saw many of these?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

who knows? I have caught bass with a very small tooth patch on the tounge, but they didn't look like a spotted bass. could have been one of these guys


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

From the FWC pic I have from The Santa Rosa Press Gassette, it appears the eyes are much larger and sit more on the top of the fish's head. I guess I gotta start looking more closely to the largemouth I catch...


----------



## Yarmur (Apr 19, 2013)

They have a very small range. The one FWC pictured came from Holmes Creek. FishinMedic on here has caught a number of them. Honestly, we all thought it was just a kinda funky spotted bass until the press release came out last month highlighting the new strain.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

According to what I read, you're right about the range. Coastal Alabama rivers and western Florida panhandle. I live on the BW river which is why I mentioned looking more closely at the bass I catch.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Interesting, I can't notice the difference in this picture


----------

